# Designer Dogs



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I was at the dog park the other day and a guy brought in a 6 month old golden doodle.

I didn't recognize the breed and asked what it was, the guy smugly remarked like it was mark of his status in society as a golden doodle.

I got home and I hit KSL to check out how much they were going for now, a couple years ago I was shocked at the price $1,000 for a first generation golden doodle when looking for a dog. I settled on a German Wirehaired Pointer from a breeder at the same cost as the GD.

I didn't realize this is still a thing. Until, I checked out KSL.

I found this.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37144882&cat=105&lpid=&search=dane&ad_cid=7

Why on earth would you breed a Great Dane and a Weimaraner?

I'm not saying mutts are bad, there are probably dogs that are rescued at the pound that people have no idea what breed they are can hunt or just be a dog as good as any.

What I'm saying is that before you intentionally mix dog breeds you should have a goal in mind of desired traits and results.

The german breed of the pudelpointer took a mix of 11 German Hunting Pudels and 80 Pointers over 30 years to achieve the desired traits and results.

30 years.

Now we mix one poodle and one lab and sell it for more than either dog was bought for, even more if you breed two of first generation mixes.

I do not get how you can call these a specific breed of dog, when you get a lottery in each litter.

Maybe, people are just paying for the name.

I don't know why, but people swindling other people and destroying the work to genetically define dogs as breeds bothers me.

It probably won't be long before we have:

Basset Bay Retriever (Chesapeake Bay Retriever x Basset Hound)

German Bernard (German Shorthair x Saint Bernard)

Yorko Argentino (Yorkshire Terrier x Dogo Argentino)

Airedale Ridgeback (Airedale Terrier x Rhodesian Ridgeback)

Valamute (Vizsla x Malamute)

Brippet (Brittany x Whippet)

I think we are on a dangerous road, because people keep breeding and buying these designer dogs.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

50 years ago those pups would have been terminated upon arrival and now people pay thousands for them. But they are so cute!:shock:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it's all in the name. If you can find a name that sounds cool then people will line up for it. I with you, I don't like it.


----------

